# ILog Logging



## SegFault (17. Dez 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich dazu wenig. Ich konnte aktuell ein Logger erstellen. Das ganze mache ich mit 

```
ILog logger = WerkstattClientActivator.getDefault().getLog(); 
logger.log(new Status(IStatus.ERROR,WerkstattClientActivator.PLUGIN_ID,"Probleme beim Login:"+e.getMessage(),e));
```

Wohin wird das ganze geloggt? Ich seh den eintrag in keiner Konsole. Kann ich das ganze versteckt in ein Fenster Loggen was nur bei bedarf sichtbar gemacht wird? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Dez 2009)

Wird das nicht im Error Log ausgegeben? ???:L

Zumindest is das bei mir so und ich logge eigentlich genau so.


----------



## dzim (17. Dez 2009)

na das geht doch in dein log-file in deinem workspace...


----------



## SegFault (17. Dez 2009)

hmm im error log steht nichts und auch nicht im workspace/.metadate/.log file ich hab aber auch noch nicht den -consoleLog flag gesetzt aber das kanns letzendlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## SegFault (17. Dez 2009)

zumindest komme ich jetzt ans error log ran im ecipse view. Aber ich weiss noch nicht wo das logfile steht. Und die Frage ist immer noch offen ob ich so ein Error Log viewer im RCP Produkt versteckt haben kann und bei bedarf einblende.


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Dez 2009)

Naja, also ich weiss ja nicht wie dein RCP aussieht. Ich selbst definiere mir immer nur die Views bzw lasse die zu, die ich haben will. Die, die der User nicht öffnen soll, sieht er auch nicht. Ich weiss ja nicht was du genau machen willst, aber generell isses natürlich möglich nen View zu haben, den man nicht einfach so öffnen kann.


----------



## SegFault (17. Dez 2009)

Naja ich brauch das nicht direkt als View, eine art Error Dialog reicht mir da zu. Bei wichtigen Programmfehlern bekommt der Nutzer nur eine allgemeine Meldung like "Es ist ein Interner Fehler aufgetreten" Nutzer irritieren da zu lange Fehlerausgaben. Die Ausgabe mache ich auf einen JOptionPane zusätzlich wird halt das fehlerlog geschrieben. Möchte ich aber konkreteres Wissen brauche ich ja die genauere Beschreibung. Daher meine Idee ein Menüpunkt zu machen der heißt Fehlerlog. Der öffnet ein Logwindow in dem das ganze detailiert steht. Ich dachte das es da ggf von RCP was vorgefertigtes gibt. Sowas wie ein ErrorLogWindow oder so.


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Dez 2009)

Gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Aber du kannst ja mal forschen, woher der Error Log seine Daten nimmt. Irgendwo muss das ja gespeichert werden. Und genau auf die kannste ja dann zugreifen. 
Also wäre dein Fenster im Prinzip nichts anderes wie der Error Log nur als Fenster?


----------



## SegFault (17. Dez 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Aber du kannst ja mal forschen, woher der Error Log seine Daten nimmt. Irgendwo muss das ja gespeichert werden. Und genau auf die kannste ja dann zugreifen.
> Also wäre dein Fenster im Prinzip nichts anderes wie der Error Log nur als Fenster?



Genau das wäre es. Ich schau mich mal um, evtl Ergebnisse poste ich hier.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2009)

Log Einträge landen in WORKSPACE/.metadata/.log.
Die Error Log View registriert sich als Listener auf ILog und tut im Prinzip genau das was du erreichen möchtest. Wenn du es anders präsentieren möchtest, dann liefer die Error Log View nicht mit aus und bau dir deine eigene.
ILog (Eclipse Platform API Specification)


----------



## SegFault (18. Dez 2009)

Der Error Log View ist schon das richtige. Ich will ihn halt nur bei bedarf ein und ausblenden. Hab hier da auch was darüber gefunden: Add the error log view to your Eclipse RCP application  Eclipse Papercuts werds gleich mal ausprobieren. Hatte gestern noch anderweitige Probleme zu beheben.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2009)

Einen eigenen Log Listener registrieren der die View öffnet wenn sie noch nicht angezeigt wird. Sollte dir keine Probleme bereiten.


----------

